# Salmon



## sparks65 (Sep 6, 2017)

Did some smoked salmon starting Sat. 16 hr in the brine. Under the fan for 3 hr. About 1hr 45min @ 200°. Started basting @ 140°. Basted 2/3 times and off @ 190° . This is for apples not dinner and I don't like wet salmon. Damned tasty.













SA401001-1.jpg



__ sparks65
__ Sep 6, 2017


















IMG_0042.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Sep 6, 2017


















IMG_0040.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Sep 6, 2017


















IMG_0048.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Sep 6, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks tasty! Nice smoke!


----------

